# Cpt 99050



## kkd1019@hotmail.com (Apr 3, 2013)

Billed to medicare 99214-24 62368 & 99050. Medicare denied 99050 stating that service/procedure requires that a qualifying service/procedure be received and covered. What do I need to do to get this line item paid


----------



## marvelh (Apr 4, 2013)

99050 has a "B" status indicator in the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule -

B = Bundled Code. Payment for covered services are always bundled into payment for other services not specified. If RVUs are shown, they are not used for Medicare payment. If these services are covered, payment for them is subsumed by the payment for the services to which they are incident. (An example is a telephone call from a hospital nurse regarding care of a patient).

This code is not separately payable by Medicare


----------



## kkd1019@hotmail.com (Apr 4, 2013)

*99050*

Thank you so much for helping me with this problem. Carol


----------

